# Iran's Newest Warplane Something from GI Joe?



## vikingBerserker (Feb 10, 2013)

from Iran's newest warplane something from 'GI Joe?' – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs






First it was monkeys in space (or not) and now it’s “GI Joe” fighter jets. Not the best of times for Iran’s aviation and aerospace programs, at least if you listen to the skeptics.

First there were doubts about Tehran’s claim it sent a monkey into space in late January. After photos of two different monkeys that were aboard the alleged one-monkey space shot surfaced, Iran media said there was a photo mix-up and, yes, there was just one Iranian monkey in space.

Then this week Iran unveiled what it said was its new high-tech stealth fighter plane. The jet shown in pictures on the website of Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad has been the butt of jokes all week from aviation bloggers.

“This aircraft looks a lot like an old GI Joe toy,” wrote one blogger.

And from another, “This has to be a joke, right?”

More pics: - Ceremony to unveil the domestically made fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Feb 10, 2013)

yeah, I dont think it is real either


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 10, 2013)

All the stencils are in english


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 10, 2013)

A picture of the cockpit showed it was made from fiberglass molds. And its too small to fit a pilot. Too top it off, the airspeed indicator topped out at 220 mph.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 10, 2013)

Where do the weapons go?

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> All the stencils are in english



Bingo! That settles it. A country that hates America (after Israel) is going to let that happen?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 10, 2013)

Look how dirty the canopy is. Other pics on the Internet showed a portion of the cockpit which had some commercial after market avioncs installed. These guys are total idiots!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2013)

Saran wrap does have a tendency to collect dust when stretched.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the look on the face of the General(?) with Abdurinajab, or what ever his name is. He looks like he knows that they aren't going to fool anyone.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> All the stencils are in english



From what I understand that is actually international convention, as I believe English is the official language of aviation (IIRC). This was dramatically shown to me when, many years ago, I visited the NASM storage and restoration facility in Silver Hills, Maryland were they were restoring a Vietnam Era Soviet SAM. The docent leading the tour stopped the group in front of the missile and asked us if we notice anything unusual. No one, including myself, did. He finally pointed out that the markings on the missile were in Cyrillic AND English. Suitably impressed he went on to explain the reason behind it. As a widely exported product it made sense to include the language of aviation on all the stenciling on the missile. 

That being said I still think it's basically a mockup being passed off as a functioning aircraft. Looks like the Boeing(?) "Bird of Prey" drone to me.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 10, 2013)

Are mock-ups usually that roughly made ? 
Those remove before flight flags only have english on them.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 11, 2013)

For a large scale toy, that's pretty cool


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 11, 2013)

syscom3 said:


> A picture of the cockpit showed it was made from fiberglass molds. And its too small to fit a pilot. Too top it off, the airspeed indicator topped out at 220 mph.








Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 11, 2013)

I say build the hell out of 'em...make 1,000 of them if that's what Amanutjob wants!

It took the U.S. about 72 hours to purge Iraqi airspace with thier French and Soviet equipment...this outta be a snap!


----------



## A4K (Feb 11, 2013)

Real or not, it's quite a nice design as far as 'stealth' designs go... certainly not uglier than any others currently in service.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2013)

My favorite is the car stereo at the top of the console in cockpit.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 11, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> From what I understand that is actually international convention, as I believe English is the official language of aviation (IIRC).


Only with regards to commercial aviation. As far as military aircraft, it's based on the operator's choices and sometimes treaties with other nations may come into play. The SAM you saw being restored probably had english on it based on the original customer's request


----------



## Erich (Feb 11, 2013)

from my privae sources I am finding the weapons systems will be hand-held . .. . . .

try one of these over Israeli air-sapce .................. this should be fun


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2013)

It kinda looks like one of the kiddie rides you see in front of stores that charges 25 cents to ride.


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 11, 2013)

On the slideshow of images it has an RAF roundel under one wing!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 11, 2013)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Only with regards to commercial aviation. As far as military aircraft, it's based on the operator's choices and sometimes treaties with other nations may come into play. The SAM you saw being restored probably had english on it based on the original customer's request


So, what do you think. Would the Iranians mark everything in English only, if this were an actual aircraft and not some mock-up? I'm not really up on them, but I'm pretty sure they hate us.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 11, 2013)

herman1rg said:


> On the slideshow of images it has an RAF roundel under one wing!!


That's Green, White and Red, Iranian insignia.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 11, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> So, what do you think. Would the Iranians mark everything in English only, if this were an actual aircraft and not some mock-up? I'm not really up on them, but I'm pretty sure they hate us.


I can't explain why they did this, perhaps so the west could read it or since a majority of their aircraft and technical information is in English they use it as a second language.

It also could be that since they bought some of this stuff from "Sporty's" and "Aircraft Spruce" it was in English to begin with!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 11, 2013)

Seems all their placards are in English.

Photos: Grumman F-14A Tomcat Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net


----------



## N4521U (Feb 11, 2013)

Question is, who makes this kit?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2013)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I can't explain why they did this, perhaps so the west could read it or since a majority of their aircraft and technical information is in English they use it as a second language.
> 
> It also could be that since they bought some of this stuff from "Sporty's" and "Aircraft Spruce" it was in English to begin with!



Do you know when that pic was taken?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Question is, who makes this kit?



IranMart.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## R Pope (Feb 11, 2013)

Probably pretty stealthy, looks to be made of plywood! Note the nice finish around the cockpit where the canopy seals down, and the ripple finish where the light is reflecting on the far side of the nose.
Unless those guys are 8 feet tall, the span can't be more than about 20 feet.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 11, 2013)

Pretty odd they can make a airplane, but can't make a stencil machine that writes in Farsi.


----------



## Jack_Hill (Feb 11, 2013)

No (dirty)canopy hook/joints, twisted fiberglass structure, microlight radio, 100 euros GPS, incredible wings/fin and rudder profiles.
How can Iran fall so deep ? 
Not even talking 'bout air intakes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2013)

Jack_Hill said:


> No (dirty)canopy hook/joints, twisted fiberglass structure, microlight radio, 100 euros GPS, incredible wings/fin and rudder profiles.
> How can Iran fall so deep ?



Don't forget the car stereo...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would put DeckApe up against Iranian aerospace engineers any day of the week. These Islamonazi's haven't even mastered card models.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 11, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Don't forget the car stereo...


Been searching for that face plate, I know I've seen it before.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 11, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Don't forget the car stereo...



It would be pretty cool rockin' to the oldies as you're punching out of a fireball.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2013)

Hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 11, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Do you know when that pic was taken?


Not sure, it seems recent


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 11, 2013)

I think these pictures were just meant to impress the general public in Iran, not the international aviation crowd.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2013)

tyrodtom said:


> I think these pictures were just meant to impress the general public in Iran, not the international aviation crowd.


that's what my Iranian collegue said. It's almost the end of the persident's turn and he has to show off to show what a good president he's been. Prtetty pathetic.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 12, 2013)

The Iranian people have to be alot smarter than that...I've seen more realistic concept vehicles at auto shows...it even looks like the wheels would fall off if someone tried to move it!

The only person being fooled here is Amanutjob himself if he believes anyone would take this aircraft seriously!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2013)

I've always thought the Iranian people on the whole are more intelligent and sharper than their contemporaries. I'm sure there were some giggles in the back alleys of Tehran this week.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 12, 2013)

There's not any place for the fookin' wheels to fold up into the fuselage!  You gotta be kiddin' me.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2013)

Er ... does Iran actually have an aircraft industry ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> There's not any place for the fookin' wheels to fold up into the fuselage!  You gotta be kiddin' me.



It is not expected to make a landing, the jetison off after takeoff...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 12, 2013)

But yet the Iranians have the most ubiquitous source of airplane main gear to cannabalize for pseudo-realistic bullshite airframes... the F-5/T-38. There is no excuse! They can't even pull off their own 1970s technology in a convincing fashion. I feel for the Iranian people trapped within the confines of these terroristic effers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, technically speaking it might very well have stealth capability, however I think it's more due to the fact it would never get off of the ground.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 12, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Er ... does Iran actually have an aircraft industry ?


Yep, it's the local Tehran Circuit City, their install shop is full of these things... 

_[NOTE: for our friends overseas, local stereo stores (Circuit City, Best Buy, etc.) install car alarms, car stereos and various bolt-on accessories. Usually the install is a real hack job and often requires professional attention to "fix" what was installed]_


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2013)

Ah, I see. I thought they'd packed it in when the last Magic Carpet failed it's Flight Testing Programme ......


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2013)

I thought Circuit City went out of business? Or was it a deceptive ploy to just re-locate to Iran?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My favorite is the car stereo at the top of the console in cockpit.



Yeah that is easily the best part!



Can't wait to see the 'test' flight, perhaps the second monkey from the spaceflight will be in charge...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2013)

They now have photoshopped a pic of it in flight.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 14, 2013)

Where?


----------



## rochie (Feb 14, 2013)

here ya go Paul

from this.







to this


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow! It flies!
I guess we all owe Abdurrimjob, (or whatever his name is) an appology.
Love how the reflection of the lights on the platform are still reflecting off the tail.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 14, 2013)

Same flap setting too. Looks like one of the landing gear doors is still open underneath also.
But at least they remembered to photoshop the inlet covers away.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2013)

Here comes Photoshop .. :

Iran's new stealth fighter jet caught out by bloggers in 'faked' Photoshop image blunder - Middle East - World - The Independent

MM


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2013)

If they'd published it in 'The Sun' (opposite Page Three!!) maybe I'd believe it, as well all know that if it's in 'the papers' it _must_ be true ......
Got more chance of seeing an airborne Hippocroccofrog, what a load of b*ll*cks!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2013)

That's even better than the original! Not even a blind man should fall for that.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2013)

Heck I though Karl had done that!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 17, 2013)

They are always mixing up half-facts with lies and some truth, is almost impossible to know when they are saying or showing something meanful, most of that advanced armament seems a enormous (and not entirely well displayed) propaganda effort.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Here comes Photoshop .. :
> 
> Iran's new stealth fighter jet caught out by bloggers in 'faked' Photoshop image blunder - Middle East - World - The Independent
> 
> MM



Holy shipe, Iranians are flying stealth over Mt. Fuji!!!


----------



## youngtiger1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I say Iran has good model builders cause that's what it looks like.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 19, 2013)

That is a point.


----------

